# Looking to set up Squat in NYC



## Nerdypunkkid (Jul 22, 2010)

Looking to set up squat in NYC for long term stay.
I have several building in mind.
Looking for person to join me.
Don't want to go through it alone.


----------



## Nerdypunkkid (Jul 26, 2010)

*Squat NYC*

Does any one know of any good squat in NYC
I'm looking to squat or set up a squat some where in NYC
I'm talking sort of long term atleast a year

I know of the bat cave and other building in gowanus that would be good squats
But i need other before i try to set up anything

let me know [email protected]


----------



## BanMatt (Jul 31, 2010)

Everyone knows about the bat cave. If word gets our your squatting there expect it to get as blown up just like it always does. I've heard the cops check it a lot too. Also it shouldnt be hard to find someone that's in new york now to help you.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey, I'd be down to help you set up and all, but I'm only around until late August. I can only think of a single building off the top of my head, but we should def meet up and figure something out.


----------

